
Will Apple's History Repeat? - wheels
http://continuations.com/post/241521402/will-apples-history-repeat
======
thafman
while the Adriod market isn't really open enough, given time it is still going
to open a can of whup ass on Apple and their * control everything and lock the
user in app prison *strategy.

Given time their will be apps and services (starting with Google Voice) that
just cant be in the app-store and are to compelling to live without.

The age of the phone-computer has just begun.

~~~
thafman
Meant "Android". Doh.

